# What does "cedolare seca" imiply?



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

My interior ministry "Guide to housing" informs me that "_cedolare seca_ is a tax on rents, which can replace the taxes due in the ordinary regime." I take this to mean I would pay rent plus tax. Good thing? Bad thing?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No . It means the landlord pays a flat tax rate. Usually rents are included in normal income. That means a person would pay the tax rate their income lands in. With the flat rent the landlord gets the fixed rate. For high income earners this is a plus. For low income landlords it's a negative.

For the renter there are some potential benefits. IIRC the rent has to fall into a certain range. In other words it can't be much higher then average for the local area. Problem is it'll likely mean it won't be less then average either.

Final point it's not something you can really go out and look for. The landlord will decide on their own interests if they want to offer one of these contracts. Many landlords are retirees with minimal or no other income. For them it would be a foolish choice.


----------

